#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Should I Take The Risk ???

## DISCOMAN

Hi Poeple  :Smile:  

Now i am really thinking about moving to Thailand because i am PI$$ED Off with our Goverment here in the UK Prices of everything you buy going sky HIGH.. & The Weather here is becoming a joke..

I have been to Thailand a few times and really like it there and like the low cost of living and the fact most just go about their own bussiness & most Thais are laid back .

Well i have not been and met a bar girl or some poor girl and think i am in love and wanna give everything up to go and move out there then GET SCREWED ... But i am a little close to a female friend that is single and in time i think us getting together is on the cards but she is not a poor girl or works in a bar she as a good job and travels to many places outside Thailand.

We always laugh at the storys of farangs with the Thai Girls  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  

Now i plan not to rush the move there but i need to open some kind of bussiness there I THOUGHT 

Bar ( too many there and don't wanna go bust )
Coffee shop ( But thinking it only make a small amount ) 
Thai Brides for crazy Farangs ( maybe crazy ldea )

What kind of bussiness do you think i could do that would make some good cash and not go bust fast how much do you think i would need to make per month i was thinking at least 70,000 baht to spend to not have to worry about money i have no real skills as i was in the LEGION So not really a trade but can learn fast... 

Please post your views and ideas ... Thanks

----------


## Muadib

You were in the Legion?

Bloody awful movie...

----------


## blue

what visa will you be entering Thailand on ,
does it allow  you to work or set up a business?
what is the legion ?
is it for retired servicemen

----------


## DISCOMAN

Was with 2nd Rep ... Think i be going for a 12 month visa

----------


## meepmeep99

Dream on.

----------


## albarb

What business is your Lady Friend in?  Will she join in the Business - or run it for you?
What about setting-up costs for a Massage Shop Business & possible returns?

----------


## DISCOMAN

Maybe if we do get together ... she works in the spa Bussiness ( Spa Consultant ) and travels loads with it

----------


## blue

you ask -should  i take the risk ?

what are you risking ?

----------


## DISCOMAN

Leaving the UK Behide and not having a pot to piss in ....

----------


## gmailer

Stay away, not worth the risk

----------


## DISCOMAN

> Stay away, not worth the risk


And that's a reason

----------


## nigelandjan

its a windup not a very good one

whats this one year visa that allows you to run a business ??
I think if you can sell them you should do well  in the land of fake smiles

why do you larf at farangs ( whatever they are ) and Thai ladies ??
whats the joke ? let us in on it pls

----------


## DISCOMAN

> its a windup not a very good one
> 
> whats this one year visa that allows you to run a business ??
> I think if you can sell them you should do well in the land of fake smiles
> 
> why do you larf at farangs ( whatever they are ) and Thai ladies ??
> whats the joke ? let us in on it pls


 
No i be going for a * visa Non immigrant Visa i am not planning on parting with any cash need to have a good look about for a least 12 months* 

*We joke on the storys of farangs ( non Thai ) being screwed by the thai girls*

----------


## KOBRIEN

I have been out here for the last year,Previously just on holidays.
When I first arrived I had decent amount of money in the bank and went through 
all the options you have mentioned in your thread.

The general idea seems to be that if you open a bar and are lucky enough to 
be making a profit the owner will either increase the rent or The Police 
will be after their Tea money ..... Either way you gonna get fucked.

Of all the Business's I looked at,The best was opening an Estate agency,You can 
work office hours and as long as there are English speaking people 
coming to Thailand you always gonna be making a decent living.

Go and visit all the private hotels and Condo's that are being built get them on your books.

In the end I settled for an online business just to keep me busy.
I still like Thailand but I would not recommend jacking it in unless you are at retirement age.

----------


## DISCOMAN

Well i don't think a Bar is me really .... i will set a website up and sell a few things for spare cash ( tea money )  But i really do wanna get away & i think me and my friend as getting very close to an item .... Never Thought on that business what do you do online

----------


## Stinky

> Leaving the UK Behide and not having a pot to piss in ....


Coming to Thailand to start a business is pretty much a fools errand, very few succeed, you'll invest all you got and loose the lot inside two years then it's back to Blighty with your tail between your legs to earn another pot to piss in. 

Good luck what ever you decide  :Smile:

----------


## bobo746

^ agree with digit good place to visit or retire too but to easy to do your arse best to be cashed up so you don't have to worry about where your next dollar is coming from.

----------


## DISCOMAN

> Originally Posted by DISCOMAN
> 
> 
> Leaving the UK Behide and not having a pot to piss in ....
> 
> 
> Coming to Thailand to start a business is pretty much a fools errand, very few succeed, you'll invest all you got and loose the lot inside two years then it's back to Blighty with your tail between your legs to earn another pot to piss in. 
> 
> Good luck what ever you decide


Well starting a Business that will work and there is a good Market for it would succeed i just need to find what most people come and open Bars which is a fight to succeed anywhere in the world...

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DISCOMAN
> ...


So you don't really want advice on whether or not you should take the risk, you've already decided that you will and you're fishing for ideas?
Sounds like a so many thousand wannabe expats without a clue I heard before, like I said, good luck.  :deadhorsebig:

----------


## nedwalk

I hear there is a big demand for massage palours..u could try setting up one on the street, very little overheads and the passing parade of potential clients your bound to make a motza..

----------


## DISCOMAN

> Originally Posted by DISCOMAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Sdigit
> ...


Well for a Start i don't wanna be anything or anyone but just me ... But yes a am seeking busniess ideas... What a have decided is i want to be able to live in Thailand and will not  give up everything in the UK but most or it i will AND ONE OF THEM WILL BE MY HOME. I am not going rushing out there to set up home tomorrow with some girl i don't really know like most and get SCREWED out there..
So i will need a income out there as all i have done in spent time in 2 REP and security work so i don't see it being easy to find a good job without Re -Training..

So many here think you are on a lost before you start ..

----------


## DISCOMAN

Well i was thinking Spa / Massage as my friend does know that line of Business but not sure if it's for me ...

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DISCOMAN
> ...



I don't think negative advice is necessarily bad advice, just realistic advice, and as like so many before you you don't seem to any idea at all as to what might turn you an honest buck I'd suggest you earn your money in the west, shelve this pipe dream and save yourself a lot of time and money. 
But what do I know, this time next year you could be a millionare.

----------


## DISCOMAN

> Originally Posted by DISCOMAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Sdigit
> ...


Being negative is no good really .... Also it's not a dream i have i am fed up of the UK and people in it and want out .. Just looking on Ideas & Info most negative things come from people who have been screwed in Thailand buy girls that said i love you long time hunni or people that did not plan and rushed into it

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DISCOMAN
> ...


Ah yes seen that too, so many businesses and not in the Farangs name coz he can't legally own a controling steak of his business in Thailand so he has to put it in her name or some bent solictor that befriends him, recipie for disaster.
I've met guys with bars lost, tailors lost, Internet cafe's lost, guest house lost, laudry lost, petrol station lost, new house lost and on and on and on. 
I can appreciate your desire to quit Blighty but unless you find a secure way to keep
hold of your investment, which you almost certainly won't, you're more than likely onto a loser. 
I know it's all so very negitive but thems the facts, harsh ain't it.

----------


## DISCOMAN

> Originally Posted by DISCOMAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Sdigit
> ...


Well anybody who puts a busniess in some Thai Girls name that he as met at some drinking hole is asking to be screwed really saying that i certainly won't be able to find a small business to set up is crazy i am not looking to make loads as i will still have a few pounds coming from the UK But i think i need to make at least 70,000 baht per month to live ok ... Sdigit what is it you do where do you live where are you from have you been screwed ???? or just negitive

----------


## chitown

Disco,

I would forget the business in Thailand plan all together. I had a business in Thailand and it is a headache beyond all headaches.  It made a few bucks, but not enough to live on. Dealing with the Thai government, taxes, staff etc was the worst.

No one sets up an internet site and gets instant traffic. Look at Dirty Dog. He has had this site since 2005. - great site, with loads of content - and he is not getting rich on advertising. 

All that to say, I owned several successful corporations in the US and  I was a major shareholder in a public company as the CEO. I was known as the guy to "make it happen" when it came to business - the "everything I touched turned to gold" guy back home. Doing business in Thailand is a DIFFERENT animal than doing business in the West. I had years of successful business experience and lost 1 million baht here - which it sounds like you do not have to lose. You have no business experience. Not knocking you for that, but even my vast experience did not help me. 

Go to a language school in Bangkok and get a job teaching for 300 baht an hour. Work a ton of hours and rake in about 50k a year. I know several good guys that do it and live quite well. I even know one that makes 70k a year, lives on 45k and has saved 25 k a month for the last 5 years. He has  about 1.5 million in the bank - which is boat load more than you will have if you open up a restaurant, security business etc

----------


## sabang

> 2 REP and security work so i don't see it being easy to find a good job without Re -Training..


There is a fair sized security company I know that hires farangs with the right experience. Might be worth a shot. Don't expect to earn a fortune here though, be it in your own business or as an employee. Location would be either Pattaya, Bangkok or Phuket most likely.

I'd advise having a wad of cash saved before coming here regardless, don't buy property until you're well settled in and know your way around (if at all), and the same applies if you want to try your luck in a business.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DISCOMAN
> ...


After a little personal info is it......ok then.

I live in Blighty but I'm a Paki by birth, I've known a multitude of Thai girls who all screwed me every morning night and noon, and I don't do anything at the moment coz I'm still waiting for Miss Money Penny to contact me with my next mission, and that Cnut Q had better send an Audi R8 this time  :Wink:

----------


## DrAndy

> he can't legally own a controling steak of his business


the best idea so far, open a steak house, it is difficult to find a good one



> I live in Blighty but I'm a Paki by birth


and you are not a muslim either

the best businesses I have seen on a small scale are foreign restaurants, but without any experience you don't have much chance of succeeding

----------


## withnallstoke

> Well i was thinking Spa / Massage as my friend does know that line of Business *but not sure if it's for me*


Practice rubbing oil on some fat blokes cock back in the UK first.
If you like it, give it a try in Thailand.

----------


## superman

> Leaving the UK Behide and not having a pot to piss in ....


If you ain't got a pot to piss in then you're definately not going to find one in Thailand. To make a small fortune in Thailand you first have to invest a large one. Get my drift ? :Smile:

----------


## bobo746

^^  looks like the massage game is out then  :Smile:

----------


## Kurgen

with 5 years in the LEGION under your belt you should, with a bit more training, be able to get a job as SECURITY, guarding the gates to a Moo Baan.
 A few years of that and you might just be allowed the golden whistle and help ladies park their cars.

----------


## gmailer

You asked:




> Please post your views


I answered:




> Stay away, not worth the risk


And you don't like the answer.

So, it sounds like you have mede up your mind to come.

 ::chitown::

----------


## terry57

Yes brilliant idea mate and never been done before.

There's a motsa of Pommy fuk ups running around Thailand so one more wont matter.   :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> Originally Posted by DISCOMAN
> 
> Well i was thinking Spa / Massage as my friend does know that line of Business *but not sure if it's for me*
> 
> 
> Practice rubbing oil on some fat blokes cock back in the UK first.
> If you like it, give it a try in Thailand.




Brilliant stuff.     :rofl:

----------


## sabang

You're born with nuffin, you die with nuffin.
So waddya got to lose? Nuffin.




If you think it through and decide to stay put, it's the right choice. Or take the leap, it's the right choice too. Down to you- either way there are no guarantee's of success, or failure. I've always been the type to take the leap- because whatever the outcome, it's better than gloomily wondering 'what if' over your pint. As an ex-Legionnaire you're probably of a similar mindset. And if you're a troll, then I guess you're left wondering what you're missing out on.  :Smile:

----------


## DISCOMAN

> Originally Posted by withnallstoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DISCOMAN
> ...


 
Some crazy people here i see..... for the info i do have a fews pots to piss in here thanks !!! 1 million baht is not alot of cash really maybe it is to lose

----------


## Mr Earl

You can live here on a lot less that 70k a month if you have a mind to.
Particularly if you don't drink and chase wimmen out of the gogo bars.

There are plenty of business opportunities for someone with a keen eye for that.

Teaching English is a decent way to get started here and allows you to retain whatever nest-egg you might have.
Hotel management is another area where foreign expertise is needed.
A while back the French Red Cross was a well paid position in Phuket. (you needed to speak french though)

Just buy a one way ticket to BKK rent a cheap room and hit the streets. Something will work out if you have half a brain.
Remember: "In the land of the blind the one eyed man is king".

----------


## CaptainNemo

> The Weather here is becoming a joke.


becoming?




> i am a little close to a female friend that is single and in time i think us getting together is on the cards


sounds serious...




> i have no real skills


How about stand up comedian?  :Smile: 




> Some crazy people here i see..... for the info i do have a fews pots to piss in here thanks !!! 1 million baht is not alot of cash really maybe it is to lose


So...
a. You've got loads of money, but you want free advice that any passing surfer can read?!
b. You're a Paki with no skills and a tenuous online relationship with some bird from somewhere far away, whose surname you don't even know
Or
c. you are a poor francophone war veteran in the mould of Steve McQueen in Papillon, cruelly fired by e-mail, who wishes to solicit our sympathy? (try "c.")




> Go to a language school in Bangkok and get a job teaching


Quite, being occasionally French and occasionally "Paki" is no bar... if he managed to get into the UK, then anything's possible. <- how's that for positivity  :Smile: 

Go for it! And post the photos... it's bound to be very entertaining  ::chitown::

----------


## Tubtaywun

My opinion at the moment is to work outside thailand in a job you can take long breaks from and bring the money over... live great for a couple of months then go back to work for a couple of months.

----------


## DrAndy

> You're a Paki with no skills


where did that come from!!?

I thought that was SDigit

----------


## DISCOMAN

> You can live here on a lot less that 70k a month if you have a mind to.
> Particularly if you don't drink and chase wimmen out of the gogo bars.
> 
> There are plenty of business opportunities for someone with a keen eye for that.
> 
> Teaching English is a decent way to get started here and allows you to retain whatever nest-egg you might have.
> Hotel management is another area where foreign expertise is needed.
> A while back the French Red Cross was a well paid position in Phuket. (you needed to speak french though)
> 
> ...


That's what i was thinking have to have a good look about and stay abit to check things out but do you not need the paper work for teaching english out there i read that people do it private 121 sessions... Also sod the GoGo bars i am not that hard up for it lol... and drinking i only drink a few here and there ... ..

----------


## DISCOMAN

> Originally Posted by DISCOMAN
> 
> 
> The Weather here is becoming a joke.
> 
> 
> becoming?
> 
> 
> ...


THIS POSTER IS A CRACK or ON IT .... sure you don't read And i been friends with her for many years and did not meet on the net thanks for asking

----------


## taxexile

> I live in Blighty but I'm a Paki by birth,


have you thought about selling peanuts in soi cowboy?

----------


## DISCOMAN

> I live in Blighty but I'm a Paki by birth,
> 			
> 		
> 
> have you thought about selling peanuts in soi cowboy?


 
Yes and selling rice to tescos ....

----------


## Mr Earl

> but do you not need the paper work for teaching english out there i read that people do it private 121 sessions...


You need a TEFL certificate. Takes about 4 weeks.
You can find courses in BKK, CM, and Phuket.
Some schools will place you and handle your visa too. Some will cut you a deal on the tuition if you contract to teach for them for a few months.

It's certainly an inexpensive way to get your feet on the ground here and begin scoping other opportunities.
Bangkok probably offers the cheapest living conditions. A fellow I know is renting a basic room for 1700 baht a month in a very convenient area. You can eat for 100 baht a day. Bus fare is cheap at 8 baht.
So as far a money goes it really doesn't take much to get started.

----------


## sabang

> You can find courses in BKK, CM, and Phuket.


and Ban Phe, Rayong.

----------


## DISCOMAN

> Originally Posted by DISCOMAN
> 
> 
> but do you not need the paper work for teaching english out there i read that people do it private 121 sessions...
> 
> 
> You need a TEFL certificate. Takes about 4 weeks.
> You can find courses in BKK, CM, and Phuket.
> Some schools will place you and handle your visa too. Some will cut you a deal on the tuition if you contract to teach for them for a few months.
> ...


MMMM where can i get good info on a TELF certificate  and only 4 weeks what's the going rate for teaching

----------


## Mr Earl

> MMMM where can i get good info on a TELF certificate  and only 4 weeks what's the going rate for teaching


Google

I've heard the CELTA programs are the ones to use.

Here's and example:http://www.cactustefl.com/

You aren't going to be making much money.

----------


## DISCOMAN

> Originally Posted by DISCOMAN
> 
> 
> MMMM where can i get good info on a TELF certificate and only 4 weeks what's the going rate for teaching
> 
> 
> Google
> 
> I've heard the CELTA programs are the ones to use.
> ...


Can you do the Certifcate in Thailand i guess it would not be high paid but would is about some tea money be ok .. Every little helps

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> What a have decided is i want to be able to live in Thailand and will not give up everything in the UK but most or it i will AND ONE OF THEM WILL BE MY HOME.


If you give up a home that you own in the UK then you really are setting yourself up for failure, why not rent it out and live out here from the rent while you decide what to do?

----------


## DISCOMAN

> Originally Posted by DISCOMAN
> 
> What a have decided is i want to be able to live in Thailand and will not give up everything in the UK but most or it i will AND ONE OF THEM WILL BE MY HOME.
> 
> 
> If you give up a home that you own in the UK then you really are setting yourself up for failure, why not rent it out and live out here from the rent while you decide what to do?


 
Oh i will not move over night i rent here is the UK ...

----------


## laymond

my advice would be to get onto the TD legend somtumslapper bloke and get him to set up a buisness plan for you.(for a modest fee of course)

----------


## withnallstoke

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by withnallstoke
> ...


 
Give me the million baht and i'll do the oily massage.  :Smile:

----------


## DISCOMAN

> Originally Posted by DISCOMAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by terry57
> ...


NUTTER ......

----------


## KOBRIEN

> what do you do online


I bid for bankrupt companies stock and then sell it online in bulk.
(Nothing to do with Thailand)

----------


## DISCOMAN

> Originally Posted by DISCOMAN
> 
> what do you do online
> 
> 
> I bid for bankrupt companies stock and then sell it online in bulk.
> (Nothing to do with Thailand)


 
I was thinking on selling from thailand on the net to make some tea money

----------


## withnallstoke

With your legion background, maybe you would be better off in Vietnam fleecing the natives as a bit of a payback.

----------


## Jesus Jones

Disco Fella.  Of course there are opportunities in Thailand, but it comes with risks greater than those back at home.  I like you also left the UK because I’d had enough.  And likewise my first idea was to start a business to earn some money.  Unfortunately I followed the bar-life bandwagon despite being tea total.  It came with heaps of trouble from the local mafia and eventually from my ex whom I met in the UK who turned out to be an evil sadistic bitch 2 years into our relationship.  I lost just over 1.5 million and nearly new car!  I also thought I could trust her.

However, despite the advice here which is just that, there are possibilities in business, but invest no more than you're prepared to lose.  Firstly, if you do not have the credentials it will be very hard to set a business up legally in your name.  The alternative is to put absolute trust in your partner while you sit in the background.  

As for business ideas depending on your cash input, a car wash is a good investment.  My wife specializes in international business development and only recently helped setup 5 car wash businesses for friends and family (2 foreigners) who have all turned out to be very successful, and this is her next personal venture.  Investment raged from 200k to 1.5 million. And similar to one poster here known in the US for his business skills, my wife is also know for turning poorly run businesses into extremely successful ones.  

Despite loosing what I did on my business venture here, I have no regrets whatsoever.  But as I mentioned before, only invest what you are prepared to loose.  And do make sure you have people you can trust.

No disrespect and I don’t know how much you know of this Thai lady, but many can be very deceptive.  If you have started the bells ringing already with your plans to set a business up here, just be prepared for things to take an unexpected turn in your relationship.

----------


## KOBRIEN

> I was thinking on selling from thailand on the net


This is not something that is worth doing,You can buy all the fake stuff and risk being banned from the likes of Ebay/Amazon.






> tea money


I was refering to the Police corruption money not your spare cash

----------


## KOBRIEN

> who turned out to be an evil sadistic bitch 2 years into our relationship


Great quote,Good idea regarding the car wash

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by CaptainNemo
> 
> You're a Paki with no skills
> 
> 
> where did that come from!!?
> 
> I thought that was SDigit


Yes I'm the Paki, I thought it high time I came clean, not an easy task for a Paki  :No:

----------


## bobo746

^ gee digit thats you fucked  :rofl:

----------


## DISCOMAN

A car wash business ... they don't make a lot a cash in the UK so how could it be good in Thailand ... If i sold stuff i would make a web-site  wish i can do in a few hours work

----------


## KOBRIEN

> A car wash business ... they don't make a lot a cash in the UK


You would be surprised how much they make in the U.K,When people are driving sports or company cars they do not think twice about spending £20/30 for 
the gold package,Plus the average punter paying atleast a £10 a time.

Again in Thailand you would have to trust your staff with the money,And if successful 
you would find a Thai version open up 5 yards away

----------


## DISCOMAN

> Originally Posted by DISCOMAN
> 
> A car wash business ... they don't make a lot a cash in the UK
> 
> 
> You would be surprised how much they make in the U.K,When people are driving sports or company cars they do not think twice about spending £20/30 for 
> the gold package,Plus the average punter paying atleast a £10 a time.
> 
> Again in Thailand you would have to trust your staff with the money,And if successful 
> you would find a Thai version open up 5 yards away


 
Maybe i sell Hookers to Farangs  :sexy:  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Jesus Jones

> A car wash business ... they don't make a lot a cash in the UK so how could it be good in Thailand ... If i sold stuff i would make a web-site  wish i can do in a few hours work


The first thing to get out of your head is that this is not the UK.  Thais are very different when it comes to their vehicles.  How a car looks is more important than looking after their home.

The website idea is set to fail from day one unless you have a niche product.  I assume your looking at minimum investment with maximum gains?  Good luck with the website idea.

----------


## Jesus Jones

> Originally Posted by DISCOMAN
> 
> A car wash business ... they don't make a lot a cash in the UK
> 
> 
> And if successful 
> you would find a Thai version open up 5 yards away


Which is why it's best to stay in the background with this type of business.

----------


## DISCOMAN

> Originally Posted by KOBRIEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DISCOMAN
> ...


 
Like having Thais do the washing what kind of money could that make per month once overheads are paid

----------


## Jesus Jones

I can't say how much personally.  But I’ve inspected car wash places with my wife in the past, and the turn-around is many and constant.  Normally they'll be around 10 staff; wages very low and at least 4-5 cars in the line.  Prices range from 200 to 500 bht per wash, or 1000k plus for Lambos and Ferraris.  My bro-in law has an exotic dealer nearby which helps.  On this one stretch of road there are 6 car washes.  All are very busy.  Additionally, all have coffee shops attached which brings in extra income.
My brother –in-law now has 4 car washes all located and chosen by my wife.  He’s just bought a pricks car (merc) and lives in a new home, supports 5 kids blah blah blah.  So he’s doing ok.

In reality, little investment is needed.  But you need trustworthy staff that need to be treated well with tips.  I’d advice against a foreigner displaying themselves as the owner though.

----------


## DISCOMAN

against a foreigner displaying themselves as the owner though. 

For what reason .. so a coffee shop / car wash could do ok

----------


## Stinky

> ^ gee digit thats you fucked


It not so bad bobo, I'm an albino Paki with brown hair and blue eyes, and rugged Anglo Saxon good looks, shit! I dont even smell bad, hey maybe I'm not really a Paki after all  :bananaman:   :Party:

----------


## bobo746

^ i could tell by your accent mate    :Wink:

----------


## DISCOMAN

> Originally Posted by bobo746
> 
> 
> ^ gee digit thats you fucked 
> 
> 
> It not so bad bobo, I'm an albino Paki with brown hair and blue eyes, and rugged Anglo Saxon good looks, shit! I dont even smell bad, hey maybe I'm not really a Paki after all


What comments on here more swear words then anything on HERE ....

----------


## withnallstoke

> What comments on here more swear words then anything on HERE ....


What sort of bollocks is that?

----------


## somtamslap

> hey maybe I'm not really a Paki after a


 If you can open your front door and aren't assaulted by the stench of stale chippatis, I'd say your ok, mate..

----------


## somtamslap

> What comments on here more swear words then anything on HERE ....


 Fucking too fucking right mate, swearing's for wankers..

----------


## Cujo

So a guy with no business skills or business education and no business experience expects to just walk into a S.E Asian country whose business environment he is totally unfamiliar with and set up a successful business?
Like someone said, it's not the U.K.
Even if you had business experience you would still find it works differently in Thailand, not only business but everyday life operates on a different level.
Do you really think this is a good idea?
Keep us posted, this should be good for a laugh.
It's happened a couple of times on this board in the past.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by bobo746
> ...


You sound more like girl out of finishing school than a roughty toughty ex-foreign legionare?
You came here looking for advice and you've been given plenty, most of which you seem determined to ignor, I'll give you a year before you're on the bones of your arse scratching the bottom of your penny jar for beer money.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by DISCOMAN
> 
> What comments on here more swear words then anything on HERE ....
> 
> 
> What sort of bollocks is that?


The biggest sort withy




> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> hey maybe I'm not really a Paki after a
> 
> 
>  If you can open your front door and aren't assaulted by the stench of stale chippatis, I'd say your ok, mate..


Real ale and farts are the only odours escaping my front door Slaps  :Yup:

----------


## nidhogg

> So a guy with no business skills or business education and no business experience expects to just walk into a S.E Asian country whose business environment he is totally unfamiliar with and set up a successful business?


Yes mate - that is it in a nutshell.  Most of the people that lose their all here do it by setting up a buisness in which they have no experience.  Fuck me, doing that in UK and you have a 90% chance of failure - trying to do it here pushes those  odds to 99.99999%.

The few that seem to make it over the long haul here have experience in that buisnesss outside of Thailand and the resources to weather a very, very long start  up phase.

I would also have to note, that not only is the buisness environment here unfamiliar - in general it is very, very stacked against foreigners.

To OP: the cynicism here is well justified.  You got enough money to start up a buisness and lose it?  Invest it instead - live off the interest and save yourself the indignity of heading back to blighty with your tail between your legs (something I have seen many, many times).

----------


## patsycat

He could hook up with some of the ex-SAS guys for advice.

----------


## withnallstoke

> He could hook up with some of the ex-SAS guys for advice.


Probably end up in a big fight.

----------


## KOBRIEN

Guys I would be careful about what you say,I have just spotted this guys real identity

----------


## nidhogg

^ he is a gay belgian??

----------


## KOBRIEN

Last time he was here on holiday ..

----------


## Thetyim

I didn't know it was a film, I thought it was something you caught from air conditioners

----------


## Bettyboo

Yep, OP... it comes up again and again and again; listen to the posts - #83 is clear and to the point. I used to work in International Business Development (a kinda glorified global sales position) and made deals in many many countries, but Thailand was off the list, it just wasn't worth the time and effort. Plus, Thais are not as stupid as we lovingly make out; they like money a lot... Lastly, the whole country is set up to stop help us spend money and stop us earning/taking money out; it's no secret... Good luck.

----------


## Stinky

And don't forget about your retirment plan Claude

----------


## FlyFree

OP, what we have here is a lot of selfish fuckers -  err, blokes, sorry - that try and keep the pot of gold to themselves.

There's money to be made in Thailand. Try the printing business.

----------


## buriramboy

These threads always make me laugh, why is it people who live in Thailand always want to discourage others from coming and setting up home there??? 

When i first set foot in Thailand it was only to be for a couple of weeks to clear my head after a nasty divorce in the UK but it turned into a 10 year vacation, i knew fok all about the country (bar reading a guide book picked up at Heathrow), knew no one there, was on my own, no web sites like this back in the late '90's and i found my own way to making 2-3 million baht in good years and fok all in bad years and being only 26 when i arrived i had fok all experience worth talking about. 

Been back in the UK just over 2 years now and i fokin hate it, was planning to stay here 15 years till my daughter finished her education but fok that enough is enough and i will return to Thailand in 2-3 years, what will i do there, fok knows, i'll sort that out when i get there.

----------


## Rascal

ESP. the bar scene you will lose your ass. Just come over and look around if you have enough money to hang out for a year. Look, listen then maybe you will find something. I have a novel idea, but will only sell my idea because its a winner.




> Originally Posted by DISCOMAN
> 
> 
> Leaving the UK Behide and not having a pot to piss in ....
> 
> 
> Coming to Thailand to start a business is pretty much a fools errand, very few succeed, you'll invest all you got and loose the lot inside two years then it's back to Blighty with your tail between your legs to earn another pot to piss in. 
> 
> Good luck what ever you decide

----------


## Rascal

(87) english do not understand your statement. Is it in code or what??
 :mid: 




> ^ agree with digit good place to visit or retire too but to easy to do your arse best to be cashed up so you don't have to worry about where your next dollar is coming from.

----------


## Rascal

am sorry bout that mate!





> Originally Posted by DISCOMAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Sdigit
> ...

----------


## Rascal

not many of those around! :Smile: 





> I hear there is a big demand for massage palours..u could try setting up one on the street, very little overheads and the passing parade of potential clients your bound to make a motza..

----------


## Rascal

sucked big time shows where entertainment has gone, the shitter. That is Shit stuff!!





> Originally Posted by DISCOMAN
> 
> 
> The Weather here is becoming a joke.
> 
> 
> becoming?
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Rascal

used to be ok but now gangs and cameras all about. Fuck that place would move out too!





> Originally Posted by The Gentleman Scamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DISCOMAN
> ...

----------


## Stinky

> am sorry bout that mate!


No worries mate, I get to play the race card every day whilst taking a giant shit all over the British culture and economy, it really is good fun. 
Off to pakiland soon to marry my cousin and bring her entire extended family over here to claim Social security fuck up the NHS with our TB ravaged lungs. 

Inshallah

----------


## corned dog

No problems for Mr disco biscuit or whatever his name is, being an english teacher Every post dosen't make sense !!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> i knew fok all about the country (bar reading a guide book picked up at Heathrow), knew no one there, was on my own, no web sites like this back in the late '90's and i found my own way to making 2-3 million baht in good years


Maybe his arse isn't as cute as yours...?

----------


## DISCOMAN

All this is starting to get out of hand ... Maybe i leave it there ....

----------


## somtamslap

> All this is starting to get out of hand ... Maybe i leave it there ....


 You can do it for sure, of course, anyone can..but don't spend any large sums of money for the first 5 years (sinsots, paying for a Thai bride included)..just come over if you fancy it...I'll meet u in the shop for a beer..

----------


## blue

> against a foreigner displaying themselves as the owner though.  For what reason ..


you have not got a work visa
so it is illegal .

Tell us more about  your life in the 
Legion  , you know we are all interested , how you ended up joining ,
any photos etc

----------


## DISCOMAN

> Originally Posted by DISCOMAN
> 
> All this is starting to get out of hand ... Maybe i leave it there ....
> 
> 
>  You can do it for sure, of course, anyone can..but don't spend any large sums of money for the first 5 years (sinsots, paying for a Thai bride included)..just come over if you fancy it...I'll meet u in the shop for a beer..


 
You don't think i pay a sin sod do you lol.... i don't have a Girlfriend out there am sure not in love just a female friend will not plan on spending big or go out buying just like that .... Might take you up and the beer offer Whos Buying lol... :Smile:   where abouts are you out there...

----------


## Aussie Tigger

How many posts have there been in Teak Door by guys thinking they can move here and run a legit business??How many farangs can honestly say they have made a decent living here with a business compared to those who have attempted to do so?Obviously there may be some who have succeeded but then some people win the lottery as well.
If something can make money Asians will have attempted it,if it worked another thousand start doing the same thing.

----------


## somtamslap

> Might take you up and the beer offer Whos Buying lol... where abouts are you out there...


 Come out and do a few months research..lots of people that can point you in the right direction of SUSTAINING a life out here..and it is comparatively easier than back home..

ps..I'm buying, but you're paying me back... :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> Thailand was off the list, it just wasn't worth the time and effort .Thais are not as stupid as we lovingly make out; they like money a lot..



Exactly, If one looks at the situation realistically the Thais are the smart ones and the farangs are the dumb conts.

At the end of the day the Thai's get the money and poor Johnny farang gets a kick in the bolliks and fokes off home with 30 baht in his pocket.

The Thais are indeed no dumb cont's at the end of the day.

For every farang that is successful in business in Thailand there's a shit load of them who have been flushed down the shitter. 

There's only one way to truly be free to enjoy your time in Thailand and that is to live off your own savings and rent a house, in other words keep things very simple and be ready to fok off at a moments notice when the place goes up in smoke.

Easy innit.   :Smile:  
.

----------


## somtamslap

> If something can make money Asians will have attempted it,if it worked another thousand start doing the same thing.


 There are myriad niches that have yet to be exploited...

----------


## terry57

> How many farangs can honestly say they have made a decent living here with a business compared to those who have attempted to do so?



Jeez. I'd love to be able to access reliable information on that question but unfortunately we will never know as many farang have been murdered over failed business dealings,  other has simply disappeared back to there own country with there tail between there legs and the rest turning into drunken alcoholic mongers not capable of responding.

A stab in the dark ...... 1 in a 100 truly successful making good coin, 25 scrapping through just making enough to survive and the rest bankrupt.

Just an educated guess but maybe fairly close to the mark.

----------


## terry57

> There are myriad niches that have yet to be exploited...



So what do you recon Slap, will you end up being the next farang Thai-coon or the next failure?    :Smile: 

Give us a few examples.

----------


## astasinim

You've been in the legion, you want out of the UK, by the sounds of it your single, and without kids, and you haven't even gone down the close protection route? If I were in your shoes, that's what I`d be doing. Earn shit loads of money on short term contracts, and live in Thailand between jobs. Surely you must have ex colleagues in the business who could point you in the right direction, or even give you a leg up.

----------


## superman

> You've been in the legion, you want out of the UK, by the sounds of it your single, and without kids, and you haven't even gone down the close protection route? If I were in your shoes, that's what I`d be doing. Earn shit loads of money on short term contracts, and live in Thailand between jobs. Surely you must have ex colleagues in the business who could point you in the right direction, or even give you a leg up.


Just cuz he was in the Legion doesn't make him any better than anyone else. The Legion has it's cooks and bottle washers too.

----------


## Blake7

Basically living in Thailand is quite pleasant but running a business there sucks. A far better option is to base yourself there but do business elsewhere. Indonesia is booming right now for instance.

----------


## Bogon

It's times like this I miss Smeg. He would be having a field-day with DISCOMAN.

My advice is this.........................Save a few grand. Have an extended holiday and go home. Save a few more grand. Have an extended extended holiday and go home. Think about it and if you still fancy coming out here to stay. Save up a bigger wedge and give it a go.

----------


## terry57

My mates been running a successful business in Thailand for 20 years but by fuk has it taken a toll.

He's totally bent against everything Thai except the working girls which he spends lots of his money on because he don't drink or smoke and that's his outlet.

Plus he's a bent and twisted fok but owns 2 condos, a few top end motor bike and a few nice cars. 

He's 49 years old and is in for the long run, if he was in Farang land he would be a multi millionaire as he's a very hard core business man and does not fuk around when it comes to making money.

This is the only way one can survive in Thailand and the stories he tells me about dealing with the authorities over there are quite disturbing at best.

Fok that matey.

----------


## nevets

If Discoman was in the French foregn legion then he would have to speak french because if you dont you will get kicked out , so he will have two languages to use as a teacher.

----------


## Blake7

Hope his french is better than his English

----------


## Loy Toy

It's not as bad as that Terry and if you find the right business.

I have thoroughly enjoyed my last 20 years in Thailand through the highs and lows and if I left here without a cent (only my sanity) what a great ride it has been.  :Smile: 

I always advise people to be diligent and when it comes to their money and practice self control.

If you can remain focused for 5 days a week you should be fine.

Plus its better then working your fooking arse off for the thieving taxman back in Oz.  :ourrules:

----------


## DISCOMAN

> You've been in the legion, you want out of the UK, by the sounds of it your single, and without kids, and you haven't even gone down the close protection route? If I were in your shoes, that's what I`d be doing. Earn shit loads of money on short term contracts, and live in Thailand between jobs. Surely you must have ex colleagues in the business who could point you in the right direction, or even give you a leg up.


 
Thought about that line of work but wanna start to chill a little now seen too much action / combat

----------


## DISCOMAN

> Originally Posted by astasinim
> 
> 
> You've been in the legion, you want out of the UK, by the sounds of it your single, and without kids, and you haven't even gone down the close protection route? If I were in your shoes, that's what I`d be doing. Earn shit loads of money on short term contracts, and live in Thailand between jobs. Surely you must have ex colleagues in the business who could point you in the right direction, or even give you a leg up.
> 
> 
> Just cuz he was in the Legion doesn't make him any better than anyone else. The Legion has it's cooks and bottle washers too.


 
Very hard life in the legion for the info not for the weak is for sure

----------


## somtamslap

> So what do you recon Slap, will you end up being the next farang Thai-coon or the next failure? Give us a few examples.


 I'll never make big money over here, unless my next bank job is successful..no one will, unless they come here with billions of dollars in the bank.
I'm thinking the OP just wants to sustain a living?

If not, then there will be some serious hurdles to jump..I recommend the Uzi 9mm/sawn off shot gun combo..

Money here is scarce..end of..

Just come for the life style and enjoy it..I most certainly do..

----------


## terry57

^^ ^ ^

Your one of the successful ones LT, you have a successful business, a good loving family, a healthy outlook and a nice balance. A top bloke to boot.

All the things one needs to give working in Thailand a successful crack but sadly many expats will never be able to match your business acremin.

Good luck with it all.

----------


## terry57

> Money here is scarce..end of..
> Just come for the life style and enjoy it..I most certainly do..


Got to be the best bet innit. I mean if you have no stress from trying to make money here one can just concentrate on enjoying all the really positive points about Thailand.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Your one of the successful ones LT


I can tell you mate it has been bloody hard and my last 3 years has been very difficult but extremely interesting.

Maintaining self control, nothing to do with the Thais is the hardest thing and I have been guilty of losing the plot on occasions.

Fortunately I have a good family and wonderful friends and that has helped me through.

----------


## astasinim

> Originally Posted by astasinim
> 
> 
> You've been in the legion, you want out of the UK, by the sounds of it your single, and without kids, and you haven't even gone down the close protection route? If I were in your shoes, that's what I`d be doing. Earn shit loads of money on short term contracts, and live in Thailand between jobs. Surely you must have ex colleagues in the business who could point you in the right direction, or even give you a leg up.
> 
> 
>  
> Thought about that line of work but wanna start to chill a little now seen too much action / combat


Theres plenty of CP work out there thats a doddle. Just babysit some arab thats got more money than sense, plus an over inflated idea of his importance.

----------


## dtalok

"not planning with parting with any cash" thats about as funny as you can get dude, lotsa luck, obviously you haven't spent time in thailand if you think your gonna work there and not only that have a business hehe, yes ,,,just show up with cash and see how you leave

----------


## nevets

People who come here can have a good life and it dosent have to cost too much , if you want to live like a torist then it will cost you but if you live like the Thai .
Well 3 large chang for b120 or cheep whiskey , lou khow if you want  from the local shop. I know you all dont live in the farming areas but there is 7/11 , but i can have a good time with friends or on my own on the veranda of the farm house. 
And the beach is only 25min away and cheep bars if i want and they dont want b250 for a beer and i can have BBQ pork or chicken or sea food on the beach that will not break the bank, in the sun on a fantastic day out in paradice. :Smile:

----------


## DISCOMAN

> Originally Posted by DISCOMAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by astasinim
> ...


Protect an arab lol..... you must be mad

----------


## terry57

> Maintaining self control is the hardest thing


I think this is where many farang go down the shitter as the temptations in Thailand are everywhere.

The never ending parade of beautiful women,  the brilliant value for money and the social life are so hard to resist.

One really has to work hard to keep all these things under control and if one is trying to run a business its a must.

----------


## Loy Toy

> One really has to work hard to keep all these things under control and if one is trying to run a business its a must.


That's where I hit the brick wall mate.

Being in Bangkok away from the family leads me to drinks with mates and business associates which takes its toll for sure.

There is no doubt that Thailand is a social paradise but when the social funds run out it can be a living hell. 

If you can do a good days work for a decent salary then there is no better place to live in the world.

----------


## withnallstoke

DISCOMAN.
Why emcee ay?

----------


## DISCOMAN

> DISCOMAN.
> Why emcee ay?


รวมทั้งมีคนบางคนที่นี่เป็นแน่ใจว่าแสดงให้เห็นว่าเป  ็นเสียงติ๋งๆตอง  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Tell us more about your life in the Legion , you know we are all interested , how you ended up joining , any photos etc


Discoman, don't post pics of yourself in uniform - Blue is looking for a wanking opportunity!!!

----------


## blue

dam foiled again....

----------


## DISCOMAN

Why do you wanna about the Legion ??

----------


## Bettyboo

^ how much cock can he get?  :Smile:  (no offence...)

----------


## Tubtaywun

> I'll never make big money over here,


You will only not make it coz you do not want to.... write a book... you probably have half a book on this forum already!!!

drug dealers do it and they are able to write ??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Slapstick Thailand BY somtam

Being good at a business is all about what you are good at or what you have learned over years of experience... somtam can write, I can sell but if i tried to sell noodles in Thailand I think I may be undercut by the competition.

----------


## withnallstoke

> Being good at a business is all about what you are good at or what you have learned over years of experience.


Not much money to be earned in getting splendidly pissed and falling over a lot.........more's the pitty.

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by acudlipp
> 
> Being good at a business is all about what you are good at or what you have learned over years of experience.
> 
> 
> Not much money to be earned in getting splendidly pissed and falling over a lot.........more's the pitty.


Aint done any harm to Charlie sheen, dudly moore, dean martin, mel gibson and others!

----------


## withnallstoke

^ Well said that man.  :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

> Aint done any harm to Charlie sheen, dudly moore, dean martin, mel gibson and somtamslap!


Yep, we've pretty much perfected it to the point of financial gain..

----------


## Tubtaywun

> What kind of bussiness do you think i could do that would make some good cash and not go bust fast how much do you think i would need to make per month i was thinking at least 70,000 baht to spend


So the boys ^ and ^^ and ^^^ reckon if you go to Thailand get pissed in the bars and maybe just maybe a casting director will walk past and you could be the next..... ?

They maybe right..

There may be more of a chance that any of us will be a famous actor as  being successful in business in thailand

----------


## Tubtaywun

> Yep, we've pretty much perfected it to the point of financial gain..


I was tryin to point out your writing not drinking capabilities...

Although judging by your posts ..... you are very good at both!!!  :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

If you plan to move to Thialand and expect to make enough profit to support your lifesytle, forget it. You are better off working in another country and keep travelling back until you are retirement age. Lots of others have tried to do what you are thinking about and very few, if any, have succeeded. My advice is to forget it unless you win the lottery.

----------


## Norton

> If you plan to move to Thialand and expect to make enough profit to support your lifesytle, forget it. You are better off working in another country and keep travelling back until you are retirement age.


Agree. Certainly the least "risk" way to go. Thailand full of expats who do this. Get a good job which allows you to work for few months and time off to come to Thailand. All sorts of contract jobs available in middle east, Asia and other international spots. If you don't qualify for any positions offered then best stay home and enjoy annual holiday in Thailand.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> We always laugh at the storys of farangs with the Thai Girls


beware the last laugh might be hers only.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> What kind of bussiness do you think i could do


none. Stay in wanking land.

----------


## Bettyboo

^^ or his... (not his his, but hers his, if you see what I mean; ask Papillion, Socal, Balkes 7, etc...)

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Remember: "In the land of the blind the one eyed man is king".


Unless the blind made the rules in a way to ensure the one eyed man's ruin.

----------


## Lorenzo

> Now i plan not to rush the move there but i need to open some kind of bussiness there I THOUGHT


Forget it, Thailand is no place to make money. You need to arrive well cushioned and risk only 10 - 20% of your wadd if you want to have a chance.

----------


## Lancelot

> You were in the Legion?
> 
> Bloody awful movie...


 
Admire that Anglo-Saxon wit  :smiley laughing:

----------


## nigelandjan

> Although judging by your posts ..... you are very good at both!!!


555555555555+  :Smile:

----------


## khun Per

> A car wash business ... they don't make a lot a cash in the UK so how could it be good in Thailand ... If i sold stuff i would make a web-site wish i can do in a few hours work


Because it is Thailand and not Europe.

Thinking of investing in a business in Thailand, you shall first of all invest in the book: "How to Establiah a Successful Business in Thailand" by Philip Wylie (2007 Paiboon, ISBN 1-887521-75-8). There you will find most of the needed information.

You can own 49% of a business as a limited company (Co. Ltd.) and control it thru prefered shares. You will need minimum 2,000,000 baht capital, if you are going to have a work permit - do not work in your own business, without a work permit.

A business in Thailand is a risk - as everywehere else - so you shall be able to carry a loos of the 2 mio. in case you fail or something goes wrong. Most important, do research and find a niche - and be prepared to hard work.

Opening a website and make money or a living from, may be even more difficult, than opening a Thai business. You will need to generate the trafic and anything less than 20,000 unique monthly visitors may not generate any income more than the Server costs. And again, do your homework - research - so your website is not like opening yet another farang owned bar in Thailand. Furthermore it may very well be a lot more than a few hours work (I am in the web-business myself).

And saying that, I have to mention, that I do know of very succesfull foreigners opening a business in Thailand - even making good money on a bar or a restaurant - but it requieres something special, like anywhere else, and some hard work.

Jai yen yen - meaning, take it easy or take your time. If you can have a 12 mth Non-emmigrant visa, then look around before you decide anything - even a permanent move out from UK. What may be good business in Bangkok may not work at Phuket vv. Also, your cost of living may be quite different from one place to another - fx. cheap up at Isaan, but with quite limited business opportunities - and depending of your life style. So again, do you "home work".

And yes, I do understand you wish to move out. I did it myself - I'm from Europe, but not UK - and that is why, there are so many expats living in LoS.

I wish you good luck with your plans.

----------


## Tubtaywun

^ essential reading .. good post .. it was that book and my own experience that made me decide not to have a business in Thailand .... yet.

I have to close my business in Ireland and I would really like to move to thailand full time.

I have a wife and 2 kids , they went to stay there last july...I have seen them 3 times since. I miss them terrible and all I want to do is stay with them. My boy is 3 years old ... he is my first and I am missing him growing up. 

BUT

I had to weigh up being with them ...against... a future for them and although i might have risked a business there if it was just me and the wife when it came to the kids I could not find any sure way that i would not be pennyless as they grew up.

I will be setting up in another european country and visit them as much as possible and maybe I can slowly make a transition .....but it will take years.

Lots of westerners make small businesses in Thailand but you will probably find they have some kind of second income, pension etc.

If you are going to do it do it with your eyes wide open, do not burn your bridges, have a way out if the business fails and do not invest all you have got. Then at worst you will loose a little bit of money, have an extended holiday and have gained a load of experience.

----------


## blue

acudlip
Which European country are you thinking about relocating to ?

----------


## Tubtaywun

Blue...Antwerp, Belgium.

I have been dealing in antiques and interior pieces for 20 years. Chandeliers would be one of my main products and a lot of other countries go to Belgium to buy them there. I pay 1000euro a week rent for a shop and 200euro a week for a large shed in Ireland. I can get a warehouse in Belgium for about 250 a week. Asian countries have started to buy european antiques so there may be an opportunity in the future.

Any new business has risk attached but i fancy my chances a whole lot better in europe than Thailand.

----------


## DISCOMAN

> ^ essential reading .. good post .. it was that book and my own experience that made me decide not to have a business in Thailand .... yet.
> 
> I have to close my business in Ireland and I would really like to move to thailand full time.
> 
> I have a wife and 2 kids , they went to stay there last july...I have seen them 3 times since. I miss them terrible and all I want to do is stay with them. My boy is 3 years old ... he is my first and I am missing him growing up. 
> 
> BUT
> 
> I had to weigh up being with them ...against... a future for them and although i might have risked a business there if it was just me and the wife when it came to the kids I could not find any sure way that i would not be pennyless as they grew up.
> ...


Oh i don't plan to rush and keeping my eyes wide open is a must in LIFE Anywhere in the world. i plan to get my fingers in a few pies here in the UK & a few in Thailand i know i will be selling Mauy Thai Gear in the UK / & OUTSIDE Thailand as the gear is so cheap there and the best gear, Maybe build a small training camp as many people travel to thailand for training .. So that will make a few baht and i will just find a few pies when over there as i am going to stay for about 12 months to see what can be done out there. Maybe open a small business here to give me a cash flow,, I  love thailand as i can find peace there and close to okinawa to go and train there also....

----------


## Tubtaywun

^Sounds like a good plan...always good when you can make some money from your travels

There are loads of products from Thailand can be sold for a lot more outside especially if you buy direct from the manufacturer. If we could get rid of the 80% import duty for most goods going into Thailand it would open up a load of opportunities

Where do you think you could set up the training camp?




> I love thailand as i can find peace there


I can certainly agree with you there. I never suffer from depression... but I have it heavy for a full two weeks when I return from there. It takes me at least that long to re-adjust from the simple life back to the busy life.

----------


## gmailer

I thought it was deemed too much of a risk? Or had you forgotten that?

----------


## Tubtaywun

^I have given my opinion but eveyone is different. It is too much of a risk for me to take but he seems to have his mind made up and if he can get some exporting going maybe he could have a chance. Although if it was me I would start to build it up by importing the products into the uk first and see how it goes then if it was doing well consider moving over and supplying a customer base that is already set up and a turnover already established.

----------


## DISCOMAN

The Mauy Thai Gear sells very well outside Thailand at very High prices so if i sell a little cheaper then the rest i am on a winner last time came back with cheap liverpool tops sold at £40.00 each  ( COPYS to Scousers )  :smiley laughing:  Now thats rude business lol... I think i would open little camp in chaing Mai

----------


## KOBRIEN

Why would a scouser pay £40.00 for a fake when he can buy the original for the same amount.The tags are normally the give away.

Chiang Mai already has a decent Muay Thai gym,In fact they have three that I 
have seen.

If you can teach better Muay Thai than the guys who have lived the sport 
more power to you.

----------


## alwarner

anyone want to buy these magic beans?

----------


## DISCOMAN

Liverpool tops are more then £40.00 pounds and having a Mauy Thai Gym would make some cash as it will not be just muay thai Karate / wing chun are the arts i know. I never said i can teach better muay thai i like it as a sport i don't really rate it a being that good for street combat i would find some good teacher to teach muay thai there and my the karate and wing chun

----------


## blue

wing chun now there's a lovely style,
here's the best internet lessons  i've seen
about 50 short   videos , a  bit mixed up in order 
but the sifu  , Jin Young really explains it well 


https://www.youtube.com/user/chinaboxer#g/p

----------


## KOBRIEN

Well they are selling them at the club shop for £42 and cheaper in some sports shops.
As regards to your teachings ,Who cares,People are coming to Thailand to 
learn Muay Thai.If a punter coming back off his trip tried to explain that he had 
the opportunity to learn Muay Thai from a Thai Teacher but instead opted to learn Wing Chun from some farang who is based in England but is out here trying to earn a buck...



I think maybe you should start a story telling class !

----------


## DISCOMAN

> Well they are selling them at the club shop for £42 and cheaper in some sports shops.
> As regards to your teachings ,Who cares,People are coming to Thailand to 
> learn Muay Thai.If a punter coming back off his trip tried to explain that he had 
> the opportunity to learn Muay Thai from a Thai Teacher but instead opted to learn Wing Chun from some farang who is based in England but is out here trying to earn a buck...
> 
> 
> 
> I think maybe you should start a story telling class !


There are many people who travel to Thailand for other martial arts Nam Yang runs one in thailand they are in the UK people from the I.O.G.K.F., Go to thailand to train it not just muay thai that people want in thailand and wing chun is one the biggest system in the world along with karate .. and there will be muay thai training from a thai teacher there too ... so where is the story telling ????

----------


## DISCOMAN

> wing chun now there's a lovely style,
> here's the best internet lessons i've seen
> about 50 short videos , a bit mixed up in order 
> but the sifu , Jin Young really explains it well 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/chinaboxer#g/p


Not bad a little away from pure forms but ok vids everybody wing chun is not the same check out www.masterwong.tv he is very good and funny too and many online lessons ...

----------


## sabang

> It is too much of a risk for me to take but he seems to have his mind made up


And, to put it in my terms, you're both 'right'.

Thing about these 'what should I do' threads is the punter has mostly already made his mind up anyway. He's just looking for pros & cons, or maybe reinforcement. If it's money making ideas yer want, I'm afraid they are pretty short on the ground in Thailand. Although i know a few that have done well rather here too.

----------


## DISCOMAN

> Originally Posted by acudlipp
> 
> It is too much of a risk for me to take but he seems to have his mind made up
> 
> 
> And, to put it in my terms, you're both 'right'.
> 
> Thing about these 'what should I do' threads is the punter has mostly already made his mind up anyway. He's just looking for pros & cons, or maybe reinforcement. If it's money making ideas yer want, I'm afraid they are pretty short on the ground in Thailand. Although i know a few that have done well rather here too.


 
I am not planning on getting rich there just make a few baht to support myself and maybe my friend + save a few baht  as we might get together .. she is too shy to show her real feelings and i am too careful when it comes to thai females ... just make cash to support me / us we are not into the high living

If i had 100 baht for every thai girl that told me she loves me a be rich over there  :smiley laughing:

----------


## KOBRIEN

I dont think you know what you want,Your plan seems to change everyday on this thread.I hope you decide on something and make it work

----------


## DISCOMAN

> I dont think you know what you want,Your plan seems to change everyday on this thread.I hope you decide on something and make it work


HOW have my plans changed ???

----------


## isanmick

Have you changed hands yet ? you seem to be having a great flog.

----------


## gmailer

I have changed my mind, because you sound like such a dick you deserve to be left penniless and destitute pleading where did all go wrong? 

So come  :Smile: 

Happy now?

----------


## DISCOMAN

> I have changed my mind, because you sound like such a dick you deserve to be left penniless and destitute pleading where did all go wrong? 
> 
> So come 
> 
> Happy now?


 
NOW NOW Play nice

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Discoman, they say its better to have loved and lost, than never to have loved at all

Do it, you know you wanna,

Don't listen to half the losers on here bud

----------


## sabaii sabaii

As for advice, and I havent read all this thread, but I reckon it will have been said, You need to find a Thai you can trust to stand any chance of staying in business and you need to stay under the radar
Maybe invest in a spa for your girlfriend, but........ now this is the big but, do you trust her ?

----------


## DISCOMAN

> As for advice, and I havent read all this thread, but I reckon it will have been said, You need to find a Thai you can trust to stand any chance of staying in business and you need to stay under the radar
> Maybe invest in a spa for your girlfriend, but........ now this is the big but, do you trust her ?


 
She is not my girlfriend but yes i trust her ... she is too shy to show her true feelings and me to wise to rush when it comes to thai girls 


Discoman, they say its better to have loved and lost, than never to have loved at all

Do it, you know you wanna,

Don't listen to half the losers on here bud Today 12:25 AM

VERY WELL SAID THAT MAN !!

----------


## Tubtaywun

> Discoman, they say its better to have loved and lost, than never to have loved at all


So true.. try it and be prepared to loose... it could be an adventure. If you have few responsibilities and little to loose...why not. I have done lots of things for different businesses and when i was really into it.......it was never about the money .....

Shit......you have just got me thinking. They seem to be the times I made money the most..... 

If you are young you will have plenty of time to do something else and have gained experience that you will never loose.

Do it and show us it can be done.

----------


## terry57

> You need to find a Thai you can trust to stand any chance of staying in business , do you trust her ?


The thing is mate, we all have trusted people and at the end of the day been let down by some. 

When it comes to business the only person one can truly trust is yourself. 

Throw a Thai into the mix and your really pushing your luck especially when it involves a cashed up Farang with a fetish to spend money on something that he can never own or even have control over.

What ever Eh.  ::chitown::

----------


## terry57

> try it and be prepared to loose... it could be an adventure. 
> Do it and show us it can be done.



I agree, this dude is prepared to see it all go down the shitter but has the money to lose.

He might just be one of the lucky ones and hit a winner so in conclusion stop jawing on and just do it but please keep us updated as it sounds like your off to the casino and will put all your chips on Red. 

Good luck mate and just hope that little ball don't land on black as it will be an expensive night out.  :Smile:

----------


## DISCOMAN

> Originally Posted by acudlipp
> 
> 
>  try it and be prepared to loose... it could be an adventure. 
> Do it and show us it can be done.
> 
> 
>  
> I agree, this dude is prepared to see it all go down the shitter but has the money to lose.
> ...


Nothings going down the shitter i don't give up hard work over a long time yes i can trust her she sure don't need my money or her family they are not short of a few baht the house is cool .... they all have good jobs and don't live in some old shack

----------


## nigelandjan

> Nothings going down the shitter i don't give up hard work over a long time yes i can trust her she sure don't need my money or her family they are not short of a few baht the house is cool .... they all have good jobs and don't live in some old shack


If your that confident mate go for it ,,,,,,it begs the question why you began the post in the first place ,however go luck with whatever you decide

----------


## KEVIN2008

She is not my girlfriend but yes i trust her ... 

....now where did i hear that before... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bettyboo

> she sure don't need my money or her family they are not short of a few baht


Rich Thais (especially of the Sino variety) are the most corrupt and menoy crazed... Good luck; red 13, any last takers, the wheel is spinning...

----------


## Loy Toy

> yes i can trust her she sure don't need my money


There is not a woman on this earth that doesn't rate a man by his ability to provide and earn money. She certainly will be needing your money at some stage (and if the relationship gets serious) and she knows that and I think you do as well.

I say trust your own feelings and go with it as most average Thai woman are no better or no worse then your average farang woman.

If you have found a good one cheers, you have made many others here quite jealous.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Sorry, LT, but all Thai women are mad. FACT. Are all women mad, globally? The jury is still out on that one...  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> Sorry, LT, but all Thai women are mad. FACT.


You have just summed up the entire female human race mate.

And I reckon most males are even more daft so we make a good match-up.  :Smile: 

Really most people that know my Thai missus will tell you she is far too good for me and I have to agree.

----------


## DISCOMAN

> Originally Posted by DISCOMAN
> 
> yes i can trust her she sure don't need my money
> 
> 
> There is not a woman on this earth that doesn't rate a man by his ability to provide and earn money. She certainly will be needing your money at some stage (and if the relationship gets serious) and she knows that and I think you do as well.
> 
> I say trust your own feelings and go with it as most average Thai woman are no better or no worse then your average farang woman.
> 
> If you have found a good one cheers, you have made many others here quite jealous.


She sure don't need my cash she paid and went out buying me all sorts last time i was over there

----------


## nigelandjan

> She sure don't need my cash she paid and went out buying me all sorts last time i was over there


if she has any sisters I have some keen takers

----------


## Stinky

> She sure don't need my cash she paid and went out buying me all sorts last time i was over there


Ahh the long con, got to give a little to get a lot  :Wink:

----------


## DISCOMAN

Yes one sister but no way would anybody touch her  .... Long Con my arse  :kma:  :kma:  she as spent over 800,000 baht on me

----------


## Stinky

> .....Long Con my arse  she as spent over 800,000 baht on me


800,000 Baht!!! Blimey, you must have a vibrating tongue or somink  :ourrules:

----------


## DISCOMAN

> Originally Posted by DISCOMAN
> 
> 
> .....Long Con my arse  she as spent over 800,000 baht on me
> 
> 
> 800,000 Baht!!! Blimey, you must have a vibrating tongue or somink


NOT that i know about

----------


## blue

what part of UK from disco ?
how you end up in France ?

----------


## DISCOMAN

> what part of UK from disco ?
> how you end up in France ?


 
I Went to join the Legion after being kick out the british paras

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Originally Posted by CaptainNemo
> 
> You're a Paki with no skills
> 
> 
> where did that come from!!?


That's how he described himself.

I don't believe a word of it, I think he's me trolling, with a fake profile using a proxy to register and post.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by blue
> 
> 
> what part of UK from disco ?
> how you end up in France ?
> 
> 
>  
> I Went to join the Legion after being kick out the british paras


 why were you kicked out of the Paras?
Too sissy?

----------


## withnallstoke

> why were you kicked out of the Paras?


Probably thought the white parachute was a flag, so he started to wave it.
He was advised to join the Frenchies as a direct result.

----------


## DISCOMAN

> Originally Posted by DISCOMAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by blue
> ...


 
For pissing on an a teliban's mother ..... why you wanna know for and for the info the LEGION Is harder the british army

----------


## Stinky

Prison time?

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Dug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DISCOMAN
> ...


I hear if you take it up the arse the legion is a piece of piss.

----------


## Hovis

The Legion is brilliant.  Stop knocking it. I spent a lot of time in the Legion, particularly Saturdays. My mate's dad was the steward at one time so we just signed in.  

Pie and Peas, bingo and a couple of 'turns'.

Makes a man of you.  

Thwaites ale.

----------


## buriramboy

Remember years ago when i used to play in local pool/darts leagues, the away fixture at the Legion was always a favourite due to the cheap price of beer, not a lot else going for it though.

----------


## withnallstoke

> Pie and Peas, bingo and a couple of 'turns'.


 :rofl:

----------


## DISCOMAN

Écoutez, vous fous que vous ne serait pas comprendre la première chose à propos de la légion royale canadienne et à rendre fou commentaires prouve simplement le point...........

----------


## withnallstoke

I fart in you general direction.........

----------


## DISCOMAN

> I fart in you general direction.........


 
Voir ce qu'un imbecile

----------


## blue

> Écoutez, vous fous que vous ne serait pas comprendre la première chose à propos de la légion royale canadienne et à rendre fou commentaires prouve simplement le point...........


no idea what it says 
but it's  got Discomans style-
only one comma per hundred words

----------


## Tubtaywun

> Originally Posted by DISCOMAN
> 
> 
> Écoutez, vous fous que vous ne serait pas comprendre la première chose à propos de la légion royale canadienne et à rendre fou commentaires prouve simplement le point........... 
> 
> 
> no idea what it says 
> but it's got Discomans style-
> only one comma per hundred words


It says... listen crazy person, you do not know anything about the royal canadian legion. Your crazy comments prove the point.


Not sure if it exact but its close

----------


## Tubtaywun

> I fart in you general direction.........


"-I don't want to talk to you no more, you empty headed animal food trough wiper. I fart in your general direction. Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries."

Monty Python ...holy grail....1975

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by withnallstoke
> 
> 
> I fart in you general direction.........
> 
> 
> "-I don't want to talk to you no more, you empty headed animal food trough wiper. I fart in your general direction. Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries
> 
> ."Monty Python ...holy grail....1975


We know.

----------


## Tubtaywun

^Well Dug...obviously i did not post it for you then.

It was not meant to be revealing a long lost piece of information, just putting it into context.

----------


## withnallstoke

> It says... listen crazy person, you do not know anything about the royal canadian legion. Your crazy comments prove the point.


Well, the lad certainly knows how to insult someone.  :Smile: 

A am ze crazy person no?

----------


## Cujo

> just putting it into context.


 but why did you think that was necessary ?

----------


## Tubtaywun

3 reasons,

Guys in their 20's may not have seen the movie, others may have heard the quote but cannot remember where.

This is an international forum...many would not be able to understand the quote or even know monty python.

Discoman did not seem to understand its relevance to the conversation.

----------


## DISCOMAN

> Originally Posted by blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DISCOMAN
> ...


That's not really close need to do more home work

----------


## Tubtaywun

ok let me try again,

Listen you crazy as you would not understand the first thing about the canadian royal legion and to make crazy comments simply proves the point.

jeeez everyone is very picky today  :Smile:

----------


## PlanK

WNS, what was it like in the Royal Canadian Legion?

----------


## CaptainNemo

What's French-Canadian-Paki for troll?!

----------


## withnallstoke

> WNS, what was it like in the Royal Canadian Legion?


Full of ex lumberjacks and ex paras.
Infact, i was a lumberjack, but i was ok, as i slept all night and worked all day.

----------


## nidhogg

Anyone want to make sense of this for me?

Discoman says he "joined the legion after being kicked out of the paras", but, he is now rattling on about the Royal Canadian Legion - which is a veterans organization in Canada for ex canadian military/mounted police/police etc.

Royal Canadian Legion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Methinks he has mixed up his "legions"?

----------


## withnallstoke

> Discoman says he "joined the legion after being kicked out of the paras", but, he is now rattling on about the Royal Canadian Legion - which is a veterans organization in Canada for ex canadian military/mounted police/police etc.


He has a speech impediment.
He went to the Legion after being kicked out of the Palace, a pub on High Street.

----------


## Tubtaywun

> Infact, i was a lumberjack, but i was ok, as i slept all night and worked all day.


Im not getting myself into that one again  :Smile:

----------


## FlyFree

> Infact, i was a lumberjack, but i was ok, as i slept all night and worked all day.


Wot, no sex??

----------


## withnallstoke

> Wot, no sex??


Plenty.

Just a shame there was nobody else involved.  :Wank:

----------


## astasinim

> Originally Posted by blue
> 
> 
> what part of UK from disco ?
> how you end up in France ?
> 
> 
>  
> I Went to join the Legion after being kick out the british paras



Wow. You wouldnt happen to be this guy would you? Story sounds the same anyway, or is it youve just read the book and assumed his history.

----------


## bangkokpi

I have to say that as much as I am obsessed with Thailand I would not move there for good unless I had enough financial stability to take with me. The only farangs (I know of) who seem to be living 100 % happily there are of two categories:

1. Retired with good retirement income coming from the west

2. Hold a very well paying expat position with expat package, e.g. have a paid for accommodation, school for kids, etc paid by the employer.

The problem with number 2 that in 99 % of the cases the situation lasts no longer than 5 years. Number 1 seems the go. I do not personally know a single farang who has done well doing his own business in Thailand, athought it might be possible, in theory at least.
B

----------


## rickschoppers

> I have to say that as much as I am obsessed with Thailand I would not move there for good unless I had enough financial stability to take with me. The only farangs (I know of) who seem to be living 100 % happily there are of two categories:
> 
> 1. Retired with good retirement income coming from the west
> 
> 2. Hold a very well paying expat position with expat package, e.g. have a paid for accommodation, school for kids, etc paid by the employer.
> 
> The problem with number 2 that in 99 % of the cases the situation lasts no longer than 5 years. Number 1 seems the go. I do not personally know a single farang who has done well doing his own business in Thailand, athought it might be possible, in theory at least.
> B


Bingo...........anyone thinking about moving to the LOS take heed!!!!!!

----------


## Sailing into trouble

> Originally Posted by bangkokpi
> 
> 
> I have to say that as much as I am obsessed with Thailand I would not move there for good unless I had enough financial stability to take with me. The only farangs (I know of) who seem to be living 100 % happily there are of two categories:
> 
> 1. Retired with good retirement income coming from the west
> 
> 2. Hold a very well paying expat position with expat package, e.g. have a paid for accommodation, school for kids, etc paid by the employer.
> 
> ...


I was in the Canadian Legion..........about March 17 2001.........got kicked out....something to do about singing inapropriate Irish rebel songs.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

What's wrong with you guys! Why so down on the Land of smiles. Only been to Thailand for a few months at a time. I honestly don't understand why so negative. 

 So apart from: the Police being corrupt, the water undrinkable, bloody nasty snakes: taxi drivers, sea doo venders, tuk tuk drivers bus drivers, women and mother in laws who are corrupt and nasty snakes. Then all the laws that stop us making money, a lack of shit american food places, visa requirements that ensure you have to arse kiss on a regular basis (i personaly Don't find this a positive, although each to their own), death and disfigurement every time you go on the roads, food that tries to separate your intestinal tracts, larger beer, incredibly beautiful women who are men, never being able to own land, ca,r house (more confused about this every time I read a thread). Price for Thai's price for farang. polution and food poisioning aimed at Farangs. 

So I don't understand what's your point? Why wouldn't you guys want more of us coming over to enjoy your wonderful world. I think you are just trying to keep the good times to yourselves. And anyway what does los mean anyway??? lol

----------


## DrAndy

> And anyway what does los mean anyway??? lol


same as lol, totally meaningless

----------


## rickschoppers

Yeah, stay home. DO NOT come to Thailand since we are all just a bunch of negative unhappy basterds. DO NOT come here if you want to stay in your happy and problem free environment. DO NOT come to the los since you have no idea what it means and how it is to live here. STAY HOME!!!!!!!!!
 :cmn:

----------


## Bower

> Originally Posted by blue
> 
> 
> what part of UK from disco ?
> how you end up in France ?
> 
> 
>  
> I Went to join the Legion after being kick out the british paras


Utter claptrap, in my humble opinion

What was your UK service number ? miss the last 2 numbers but none of the first.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> And anyway what does los mean anyway???


land of scams in tourist places, land of sorrow in all the others.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> OK so if LOS is so bad why are you guys still there?


we are masochists.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> I do not personally know a single farang who has done well doing his own business in Thailand,


Neither do I.



> athought it might be possible, in theory at least.


Mechai, the whole law system is aimed at ensuring its absolute impossibility.

----------


## Seekingasylum

I know personally of several farang businessmen whose companies are successful here in Bangkok but they are intelligent and educated hardworking people with functioning brains.

Quite why losers incapable of making their mark successfully in the UK should think their worthless endeavours will be met by anything other than abject failure in Thailand is truly wondrous. 

The only folk I am aware of who have no business skills or work ethic but who have succeeded nevertheless are usually either criminals arriving with illicit funds or estate agents.

----------


## taxexile

^

spot on there, with just the right amount of hyperbole, not too little, not too much.

well done.

----------


## harleypat

Am in my 40's and happy married to a Thai. We work and live in the Middle East, and as long as I get a paid here it will probably stay that way.
I look at all my friends (farang and thai) that set up business in thailand and it looks like most of these businesses dont even break even, so the farang leaves thailand to work and send money home.
On the other hand I have friends who have been in the bar business (GO_GO BARS) in Bangkok and Hua Hin for the past 10 to 15 years and who are quite successful. Their business is good and they are able to pay the required tea money. I think if ur working age, the trick is to find a job in an international company located in Thailand.... else it is a gamble.

----------


## escaped

> Well i was thinking Spa / Massage as my friend does know that line of Business but not sure if it's for me ...


which part of the line she knows the best?Is it the finishing touch department?

----------


## wuron

Don't do it. Stay where you are, the grass is not always greener on the other side. I am speaking from experience. Five years here and soon I will be going home with my tail between my legs and broke.

----------


## zingerhk

Go For It!!!!

----------


## somtamslap

> You will only not make it coz you do not want to.... write a book... you probably have half a book on this forum already!!!


 Actually I was thinking of nabbing a load of my threads and compiling them into a little book - Issanic Verses..I'd have to get some tips from Salman first though..

----------


## DrAndy

> thieving black bas#ar#ds





> a black bas#a#d


so you caught them, those black b**prd**sd**f

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> WHO wants to live same this,wifes family tryed to cheat and thieve from us years ago. when my daughter was born a black bas#a#d


Wow, must be like Diffrent Strokes in your house

----------


## danno

yes open a stake house, might invest myself

----------


## Rascal

WRS is a good job opportunity I think!

Weggie
Removal
Service

or

ISP:

Intimate
Sensual
Photography


simply making home movies of couple making love. So when they get old they can remind them selves how wonderful it was. Or review them now and take pointers for improvement tips. Part of the service provided.

----------


## Rob Cobban

As a frequent visitor to Asia and more frequently to Thailand I see opportunities in import export - always a $ to be made buying or selling - trick as always to find your niche product. Never imported out of Thailand but if Thailand is too difficult there are easy places nearby . . . . . . . . . still it is always down to research eg product quality, reliability of supply/price( L/C's) start small till you are more confident with your suppliers, make sure your figures stack up and always secure L/C's from your buyers - i/net avenue is always worth a look.  Some of the advice above was both accurate and amusing

----------

